# Long time lurker/member - first hello!



## brokentechie (Jun 17, 2015)

Hi all,

Thought I'd best post here and say hello

Long time coffee-holic, I don't leave the house without my 3 double shots of espresso!

Currently have a poor excuse of a DeLonghi machine, but hoping to improve my brew and barrista skills in quick time with a Gaggia Classic and a Super Jolly.

Nice to be here









BT


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

That's exactly what I'm hoping to do! We can improve together! Are you buying new or looking for a bargain?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Hi there brokentechie,,

your certainly not messing around ! already put down a deposit on a super jolly,, fast work indeed


----------



## jimmgc51 (Feb 6, 2016)

Be interesting to see what this combination yields in terms of results. I have a Classic and am currently looking for a grinder now to go with it. I'm fed up of shop bought espresso


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

The classic and Super Jolly are a fantastic combo. You'll want to upgrade the espresso machine before that grinder


----------



## brokentechie (Jun 17, 2015)

Thanks all for the nice welcome, and Missy, I am buying a nice but dog eared Super Jolly from here!

I am also bidding on a classic on the bay, so hopefully will be up and running soon!

Looking forward to learning and getting really into some amazing beans and taste.

I want to learn a flat white, I can do cappuccino and latte, as I have dabbled in the catering industry and one of my oldest friends is Sicilian and a great barrista ?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Welcome! I'm another one that can barely leave the house without an espresso and/or cappuccino down me. (Hopefully throat rather than shirt! )


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

brokentechie said:


> Thanks all for the nice welcome, and Missy, I am buying a nice but dog eared Super Jolly from here!
> 
> I am also bidding on a classic on the bay, so hopefully will be up and running soon!
> 
> ...


how exciting! Which classic? Pop a link up because I'm digging around there and don't want to tread on your toes!


----------



## Notbefore11 (Mar 11, 2016)

Lurked for a fortnight, confused fro months.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Classic and SJ are good combination.


----------



## Andythepole (Mar 17, 2016)

Sounds like you're getting a grinder that will last, I'm also a newbie. I bought a classic many years ago for my parents so interested to see how you find the size of the super jolly to the machine as hard to visualize. I'd be looking at a similar grinder but have saved to splash out a bit more on the machine if I can get something with an HX in as I find sometimes the classic takes a while to get up to temp for the milk, and I'm not sure I trust the temp to come down correctly for a second coffee without leaving it for a while, but maybe that's my inexperience and cynical nature coming out...


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

The grinder (with lense hood not hopper) is a similar footprint to the classic and fits under our units fine, of course it does look more "industrial" but I can't imagine you'd need any more in a casual use home environment.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Missy said:


> I can't imagine you'd need any more in a casual use home environment.


You're clearly not taking this seriously enough yet ;-P


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

jlarkin said:


> You're clearly not taking this seriously enough yet ;-P


It seems not, this afternoon I went "meh 15.33g? It'll do"

I also just kind of guess when I tamp.... Really I'm just not cut out for this hobby!


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Missy said:


> It seems not, this afternoon I went "meh 15.33g? It'll do"
> 
> I also just kind of guess when I tamp.... Really I'm just not cut out for this hobby!


I assume you are aiming for 15.3? 

Unless you get a calibrated or palm style tamper I believe everybody is essentially guessing whilst they tamp?


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

jlarkin said:


> I assume you are aiming for 15.3?
> 
> Unless you get a calibrated or palm style tamper I believe everybody is essentially guessing whilst they tamp?


15.34436g actually. I believe my £5 eBay scales are up to it.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Andythepole said:


> I find sometimes the classic takes a while to get up to temp for the milk, and I'm not sure I trust the temp to come down correctly for a second coffee without leaving it for a while, but maybe that's my inexperience and cynical nature coming out...


No, you're about right there. The Classic is perfectly capable of making good shots but temperature stability and the heating up/cooling down is its Achilles heel. Some people fit a PID to help with this, but if you drink milk drinks every day and make coffee for a partner/guests often then you'd really notice the benefit of an HX or DB. If you only drink it black a classic is fantastic bang for your buck.

I had a Mazzer Mini with my Classic, and a Super Jolly isn't much bigger. The increase in size isn't really noticeable in terms of footprint/counter space and they're still not tall. Plus you can use s glass tube or lens hood as a hopper and it will be not much taller than the machine.


----------



## Andrewb (Mar 14, 2016)

Welcome, I have a mazzer super jolly and Gaggia Classic. I also have la Marzocco linea, currently the classic is producing the better crema, don't tell the wife!!!


----------

